# Prayer Request



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jun 10, 2019)

My Dearest Husband was injured on our return 
flight from Hawaii last week Friday.
He was removing our carry-on bag from the
overhead bin and possibly tore his left Bicep.





We finally got an MRI done this past Friday,
but because we live in cowboyville,
we had to drive over 150 miles to have it done.

He has an appointment with an
Orthopedic Surgeon later this afternoon 
to access the injury and go forward.
I'm praying, sending requests to the Universe, thinking
good thoughts that it's just a small tear and that
Physical Therapy and rest will do the trick.

Here's the real rub, 
he's left handed 
So he's unable to real do much, but just like
a STUBBORN man, he tries anyway! 
He's not in too much pain, so long as he
DOESN'T DO ANYTHING!!! 

Normally, he does all of the driving if it's the
two of us, but not since last week!
So this was the first time for me driving in
the Greater Phoenix area. 
I did okay, just 1 or 2 anxiety attacks,
but all in all I did well.
We've also found out that DH is a terrible
Co-Pilot!


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 10, 2019)

K'girl, I'm so sorry to hear that! Best wishes for your DH that it's not too serious. I know what you mean about stubborn men! [emoji16] My DH flipped over the handlebars of his bike and tore ligaments in his shoulder. By the time he agreed to have surgery, his shoulder was frozen in place. Physical therapy was a brute. But he's swinging a golf club now! Take care.


----------



## Kayelle (Jun 10, 2019)

Ykies!! What an awful injury for the circumstances GG!! My Dad had a complete detachment of his bicep, and didn't even know how he did it.  Very strange.
Sending all good wishes and prayers.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 10, 2019)

That's an ugly looking injury. Wishes for a quick and complete recovery.


----------



## Cheryl J (Jun 10, 2019)

Oh no, Kgirl!  I've never seen anything like that before.  Sending up healing thoughts and prayers, and hoping for a very quick recovery for MrK.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jun 10, 2019)

Mahalo, thank you all
We saw the surgeon this afternoon,
and thankfully, it's a torn tendon and not muscle,
but surgery will be on Thursday.

So prayers, good thoughts, healing energy,
what ever positivity you can send DH's way
is really appreciated


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jun 10, 2019)

*K-Girl*, so sorry about your DH and his very interesting sleeve.  I suppose if the doctor had bad news and worse news, getting the bad news wasn't so...um, bad. Thinking of you both, and sending up a prayer or three.

BTW, tell him the next time he wants to stir that vat of wine must, he should be using a long-handled spoon and not his arm.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jun 12, 2019)

*2nd Prayer Request*

DH's surgery begins tomorrow at 1pm AST (Arizona standard time)
and any and all prayers, good vibes, happy thoughts, well wishes, 
whatever you could pass our way is most appreciated.


----------



## Cheryl J (Jun 12, 2019)

All of the above sent your way, Mr and Mrs.K.


----------



## blissful (Jun 12, 2019)

Prayer for you both through this and in his divine wisdom.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jun 12, 2019)

You're both in my prayers, and the doctor and his crew, too.


----------



## jd_1138 (Jun 13, 2019)

Ouch!  That looks painful.  Prayers and good vibes sent.  

When I fly I don't do the large carry-on bag thing. I just check my bag, and I carry on a backpack with my laptop, phone, a sweater, etc..  I stuff it under the seat in front of me.

I figure if they lose my bag; I will just buy clothes at my destination.  As a man, I never buy enough clothes anyway.  lol.

I don't like farting around with those heavy carry ons.


----------



## blissful (Jun 13, 2019)

How is he doing? How are you doing? You are in my thoughts today.


----------



## taxlady (Jun 14, 2019)

Sending positive vibes.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jun 14, 2019)

Big Mahalos, THANK YOU guys so much!
Mu husband's Distal Bicep Tendon was
successfully re-attached.
He came out with flying colors.


----------



## blissful (Jun 14, 2019)

I'm so happy for you both. Thank God.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 14, 2019)

That's great news! Now comes the recovery and rehab.


----------



## taxlady (Jun 14, 2019)

w00t!


----------

